# House Cleaner



## Onerahi27 (Nov 14, 2009)

I found a note under my door advertising cleaning services, so rung up the lady and she is going to be coming round once a week for a few hours. This is all I figured I needed. Now several people have told me to be careful and to hide your valuables as things can go missing. Iv also been told that you cant go to the Police if they do, as you are not alloud to have a female enter your property. So the maids know this and this is why things are more likely to go missing.

What are peoples views on this? 

To be honest, if i cant trust the person whose cleaning the house, I dont really want them here. Its not like i have heaps of valuables, its the principle.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

That's the problem. We have a cleaning guy come to the flat every week and he is trustworthy simply because my aunt used him for years and well, if we suspect he stole anything then he would be out of a job and much needed extra income. I recommend that you should be there when the lady comes and see her do her work around you. It's not like she is going to walk out with your TV in her pocket so keep the little things somewhere safe.


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

I've never had a problem. All that I've dealt with have been (well seem) very trustworthy. Most need the money and don't mind a decent days work to earn it.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Is it not still illegal to hire someone who is employed on someone elses visa? I know things changed a bit in the last few months so curious how that applies to the maids who do part time work.


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Is it not still illegal to hire someone who is employed on someone elses visa? I know things changed a bit in the last few months so curious how that applies to the maids who do part time work.


I'm pretty sure it's not illegal if they work for (and you hire them through) an agency. Now hiring freelance workers is a different story.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Onerahi27 said:


> I found a note under my door advertising cleaning services, so rung up the lady and she is going to be coming round once a week for a few hours. This is all I figured I needed. Now several people have told me to be careful and to hide your valuables as things can go missing. Iv also been told that you cant go to the Police if they do, as you are not alloud to have a female enter your property. So the maids know this and this is why things are more likely to go missing.
> 
> What are peoples views on this?
> 
> To be honest, if i cant trust the person whose cleaning the house, I dont really want them here. Its not like i have heaps of valuables, its the principle.


The people who leave the ads under the door are usually working illegally, unless the ad is from a established agency. 

Is illegal to hire such people (unfortunately as they are trying hard to make a living), and if you are caught you could get fined and deported as well as the maid. Best to go for an agency to avoid any problems.

Also not to mention that if there are any issues, items get lost, etc. you can not go to the police obviously.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

We have hired such "freelancers" in the past and now hire someone from an agency. While we have had no problems with either, hiring from an agency at least gives you some peace of mind (because at the very worst you can call the police if something goes wrong - else hiring such maids on someone else' sponsorship could result in a fine of 50,000 Dhs as well if caught). Be aware though that the maid agencies have a per hour price which is higher by 10-15 Dhs per hour, and also have a minimum number of hours per call (mostly 3-4 hours)


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

When you pay an agency 35 Dhs an hour, how much of that goes to the maid? If you illegally hire a maid who's on someone else's visa and pay her 25 Dhs an hour, at least you know it's all going in her pocket. For me, I'm happy to break the law for that reason.

I used an agency to do a house clean when I moved into my new place, the maids did a really good job but I had the agency on the phone grilling me, almost to the point of begging me to find criticisms with their work (presumably so they could deduct wages from them) so I made a point of telling the woman on the phone that the work was flawless within earshot of the maids.

Some of these agencies really take advantage of the maids and I feel a bit uneasy about supporting that. If your TV went missing, I wouldn't have much faith in getting any sort of compensation from an agency anyway.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

rsinner said:


> hiring such maids on someone else' sponsorship could result in a fine of 50,000 Dhs as well if caught


What is wrong with this picture?? :confused2: Get a DUI and the fine is 20,000, but hire the wrong person to clean your house and the fine is 50,000 - WTF??!?!?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

DubaiATC said:


> What is wrong with this picture?? :confused2: Get a DUI and the fine is 20,000, but hire the wrong person to clean your house and the fine is 50,000 - WTF??!?!?


That's Dubai for you


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

hahaha welcome to Dubai! The fine/punishment is not always proportionate to the crime/offence.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The visa system is set up in reality like a tax system for the uae. When using someone not on a visa or on someone else, the system isnt collecting their 'tax' like they should. People do not pay in taxes for the free basic health care, the public transportation supplement, and the rest of the benefits.... I have to say, I like that rule about the fine for using someone you shouldnt be. I could only wish we did this in the usa and someone who used illegal labor, got fined a huge amounts....


----------

